# 69 GTO Remove body from frame



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a 69 GTO convertible in good shape, factory air, little rust just a nice car that could be enjoyed for awhile... well that did not last long, to many car shows and some really nice restoration out there and now I am into what appears to be a frame off restore. Oh well winter is on its way in this part of the country. 

I have one issue ... (right now) that I need to understand before taking the car off the frame, remember it's a convertible.... What precautions do I need to take to lift a convertible off the frame I am afraid that the lack of a roof may greatly affect the integrity of the car body and would hate to bend anything even slightly.

Any and all input is appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Remove the doors first and build/buy braces to span the length. If you aren't going to be cutting out any of the floor, I don't think you would need to cross brace it side to side but that would be an extra precaution to prevent sag/twist.
Where in the frozen state of Mn are you ?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this may be obvious to many but removing the front clip will help lighten the load- and you will have to do it anyway if your gonna paint


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

Appreciate the feed back all!!

Mitch, I live in North Branch, grew up in Shoreview moved to Blaine then on to North Branch, appreciate the info. I had a feeling it needed to be braced, thought about building a tubular frame that I could slide under the body then roll the frame out, like my initial post indicated this started as an engine pull, new heater core, wiring harness... then everything just kept coming out and getting a fresh look, the front clip is off now as the other poster pointed out. In to deep now.

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Remove the doors first and build/buy braces to span the length. If you aren't going to be cutting out any of the floor, I don't think you would need to cross brace it side to side but that would be an extra precaution to prevent sag/twist.
> Where in the frozen state of Mn are you ?


:agree

Here are set of door braces on e-bay,

Restoration Rotisserie Mounting Brackets - Door Bars:eBay Motors (item 300222988056 end time Sep-29-09 12:55:53 PDT)

You could also use a substitute frame;


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

cy***uy said:


> Appreciate the feed back all!!
> 
> this started as an engine pull, new heater core, wiring harness... then everything just kept coming out and getting a fresh look, the front clip is off now as the other poster pointed out. In to deep now.
> 
> Thanks


Isn't that how it goes.....:rofl:
My 67 was supposed to be a "clean, Western car" with a Colorado plate on it. Last January I drove to Minot, ND in a snow storm to see/get it and what I found was a car with little left of the frame, floor, trunk, etc.... Well after telling the seller I was dragging my trailer home empty, he lowered the price and threw in more parts. A month later I was in Oklahoma to bring home a clean frame and cowl section. I have a complete 1 piece floor and all the rockers sitting here for it but couldn't find a rotisserie close by. Then that pesky thing called WORK got in the way and it has sat, untouched, since May. Oh well, like you say, winter is fast approaching and I'll have plenty of time again.


----------

